# Trolling Motor Wire Size



## Big_Willy (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a minn kota 30lb trolling motor. I was wondering if 10 gauge wire would be ok since it's only a 30lb motor. Anyone using 10 gauge on their 30lb motor? I got it used from another guy so, I don't have any paperwork for it. I don't know what minn kota recommends. Suggestions.

Thanks
Willy


----------



## jojo (Mar 22, 2011)

Depends on how long the run is.


----------



## Big_Willy (Mar 22, 2011)

About 15Ft.


----------



## Howard (Mar 22, 2011)

https://www.marine-electronics-reviews.com/boat-wire.html Your at 30 amps when running wide open. I would run #6 and be done with it if wire is 30 feet, 15 each way.


----------



## Big_Willy (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Howard. This is a great Wiring Chart.


----------



## zwseemm (Mar 24, 2011)

Straight from the horses mouth.

https://www.minn-kota.com/Minn-Kota-faq/Minn_Kota_FAQ.htm#6


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 25, 2011)

6 gauge should do it. That's what I used for 15 ft.


----------

